# Has anyone purchased a gun directly from the Bersa website



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

Has anyone purchased a gun directly from the Bersa website ?


----------



## Texas Yankee (Nov 25, 2020)

I thought that guns had to be purchased from an authorized retailer, versus directly from the imported \ manufacturer, and if it was an online purchase from one of those retailers, the transfer to the buyer had to go through an FFL? There are a lot of bogus copycat web sites out there these days, usually requiring payment via Zelle or Bitcoin - they take your money and they never ship product.


----------



## hike1272.mail (Nov 19, 2021)

Texas Yankee said:


> I thought that guns had to be purchased from an authorized retailer, versus directly from the imported \ manufacturer, and if it was an online purchase from one of those retailers, the transfer to the buyer had to go through an FFL? There are a lot of bogus copycat web sites out there these days, usually requiring payment via Zelle or Bitcoin - they take your money and they never ship product.


Are you saying an importer or manufacturer can't be an FFL? Or an authorized retailer?
Most manufacturers have "store" sections on their website where they sell retail stuff.
I always thought that it was the type of FFL/FFLs that they held.
News to me.

From the Bersa website..."Buy your next Bersa Comanche II-A revolver or any other Bersa Handgun right here and get it shipped right to your FFL Dealer in no time."


----------



## Texas Yankee (Nov 25, 2020)

Depends on your meaning of directly - I bought an M1 Garand from The CMP - I sent CMP my money and they sent the gun directly to me - no FFL - not sure HOW they're able to do that, but that's the way it worked. Also, my guess is that you'd pay full MSRP for the gun when purchasing directly from Bersa, versus (usually) something less than MSRP when purchasing from an authorized retailer. If it's a walk-in retailer, there's probably sales tax, but (usually) no shipping and no FFL transfer fee - buying from an online retailer like Buds you'd have sales tax, and maybe shipping, and then the FFL's fee when he receives the gun from Buds and transfers it to you.


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

hike1272.mail said:


> .........
> From the Bersa website..."Buy your next Bersa Comanche II-A revolver or any other Bersa Handgun right here and get it shipped right to your FFL Dealer in no time."


I have never noticed that before.
I have bought many guns online, and they were shipped to a local FFL. But I never saw the option to buy directly from Bersa. I have bought 6 Bersa pistols over the years.

Edit: Just looked at the Bersa site.....do not see any place where I can buy a gun from them. 
Perhaps there is more than one site?


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

I totally agree I think it’s a bogus site most gun makers you have to buy from a lgs or big box store or like guns.com etc I think I will stay clear of that


----------



## Nerostarr (Jul 19, 2009)

Sportsmansoutdoorsuperstore.com
Battlehawkarmory.com
Both of these suppliers have a decent amount of Bersa stock and are safe to deal with. I have seen a large amount of scam websites lately, it's really sad. Anyway I've bought from both of these suppliers and always had good success.


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

I still do not see any place on the Bersa website where you can purchase a gun.


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

Higgy Baby said:


> I still do not see any place on the Bersa website where you can purchase a gun.


Look up Bersa firearms it’s the second one before the the real Bersa app


----------



## dbell (5 mo ago)

Higgy Baby said:


> I still do not see any place on the Bersa website where you can purchase a gun.





https://bersafirearms.com/index.php/shop/


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

dbell said:


> https://bersafirearms.com/index.php/shop/


Hmmm?...............I definitely would *NOT* sent these folks any money or attempt to use a credit card with them.
This looks *bogus *to me.......


----------



## dbell (5 mo ago)

Higgy Baby said:


> Hmmm?...............I definitely would *NOT* sent these folks any money or attempt to use a credit card with them.
> This looks *bogus *to me.......


I see that after I posted it... Not good at all!!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I thought, because Bersa is made outside of the United States, had to be brought here through an importer?


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

Yea I definitely would stay clear of them


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

No joke folks.....I have seen on a couple forums where someone ordered a gun from a bogus online store and their money is gone and *NO* gun yet. $$$$$$  bye-bye  If it's a scam- you can not fix it once it's done. 

There are legitimate online gun stores- like Palmetto State Armory for instance, and many more. But there are bogus ones popping up. Before you order anything online- you had better check out the site before you send money.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Higgy Baby said:


> No joke folks.....I have seen on a couple forums where someone ordered a gun from a bogus online store and their money is gone and *NO* gun yet. $$$$$$  bye-bye  If it's a scam- you can not fix it once it's done.
> 
> There are legitimate online gun stores- like Palmetto State Armory for instance, and many more. But there are bogus ones popping up. Before you order anything online- you had better check out the site before you send money.


Yup, not worth the chance. Besides, if one has an FFL that they do enough business with, usually they would have no problems ordering the gun for you. Just saying, that I have done that before.


----------



## PaulBrady (5 mo ago)

I started to make a list of current scam websites. I did not have that site until now and found a second here:








Consumer warning for bersafirearms.com on StopGunScams.com.


Bersafirearms.com was registered with Hostinger, UAB on 2022-07-02. The domain is hosted on the following servers: ns1.dns-parking.com, ns2.dns-parking.com. The email used to register Bersafirearms.com was Not recorded (Not Recorded). Scammers always use a free email address or hide their...




gunscams.com




and 








Consumer warning for bersaguns.com on StopGunScams.com.


Bersaguns.com was registered with DYNADOT LLC on 2022-03-23. The domain is hosted on the following servers: dns1.namecheaphosting.com, dns1.web-hosting.com, dns2.namecheaphosting.com. The email used to register Bersaguns.com was...




gunscams.com


----------



## leob (Dec 27, 2021)

Greetings from Buenos Aires, Argentina. 
Bersa has two web pages. 
In Argentina (the official brand/factory) which is www.bersa.com.ar and that of its distributor in the USA which is www.bersa.com. 
Since 2021 the distributor in the USA is Talon Distibution from Georgia. It used to be Eagle Imports of Florida. 

Cheers

"Dear customers:
We would like to take this opportunity to announce that Talon Distributing will be the new importer and distributor of BERSA pistols in the US. This company was chosen, among other reasons, for its valuable location in Georgia, which facilitates logistics and distribution nationwide, and will allow us to continue with our goal of expanding our presence in the USA. This transition takes effect immediately and will be seamless for all of our customers.
Bersa continues to be an international leader in firearms manufacturing. We look forward to working towards having a larger presence than we already have in the US and international markets.
Additionally, we want to take this opportunity to thank RSA Enterprises and Eagle Imports, who have been our representatives for many years, for their dedication, effort, and partnership.
All the current warranty centers are still working as usual. Any of your customers warranty needs will be taken care of as always.
During this transition, please contact us using the following email addresses:
General contact: [email protected]
Technical / Warranty Support: [email protected]
Sales, please contact: [email protected]
Also, you can contact us by phone at 1-833 476-1547."

Enviado desde mi SM-G975F mediante Tapatalk


----------

